# Starborn Puppy Overload



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, here are the pix from our visit. I can't even begin to tell you which puppy is which, or even which pups go with which mom. I just know they were all adorable!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

More...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

and more...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And lastly...


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

oh my goodness they are ADORABLE!!! I love the last one with the food bowl...too cute!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh my goodness, how on earth did you leave there without one?????? They are too cute!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, how did you get away!!! They are all adorable, you can see how healthy they are nice shiny coats and eyes. Thanks for the puppy overload, you're the best.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Here they are at mealtime. I think this was taken at about the same time Karen and David were here. Now they have grown too large to all fit around one dish. They start leaving next week. We're keeping 2 of them. One of those two will live with Pam's Sister, so Kodi will have some future nieces and nephews.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What a bunch of cuties! They must have lots of fun together. Thanks for sharing with all of us, Karen and Tom.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What sweet little babies!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

They are so cute i can hardly stand it!!!! I just couldn't be around all of those pups with out taking one home!! Great pictures...thanks for posting them!


----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

Omg!! Karen thanks a lot!! They are so amazing!! The last one with the food bowl could be my guy(Leo)! Leo and Breeze look so similar its hard to the tell them apart! Tom, can you shed some light? Is that last pic Leo??


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I still have to pick them up, and check the plumbing to tell them apart.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

queryne said:


> Omg!! Karen thanks a lot!! They are so amazing!! The last one with the food bowl could be my guy(Leo)! Leo and Breeze look so similar its hard to the tell them apart! Tom, can you shed some light? Is that last pic Leo??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


Since Tom can't tell them apart, we'll say that one IS Leo!

To those who ask how I could go home without one... Pam & Tom checked our pockets every time we walked out of the house.:biggrin1: seriously, even if we'd been ready for a puppy (and I told you we weren't) these were already all spoken for. You wouldn'thave wanted us to deprive another family of the Havanese experience!?!?:biggrin1:


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

beautiful pups! i love the patterns of their black and white, especially the one with the stripe down the face; very unique!


----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the pics Karen. They're definitely going to make it into my photo album.... 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are all so cute! I was sure you were going to say one was yours......haha. At least you got a good puppy fix to last you a while! Tom, I continue to marvel at the great way you keep the pups stimulated while preparing them for a great start on life!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't look at these Starborn pups for fear that I will call Pam to get on the waiting list. I know we will want another pup in the future, but not yet.

Tom, are you keeping a Frolic and Posh pup? It might be nice to get one of Maccabee's nieces or nephews in the future.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Beautiful puppies. I know this puppies will be going to the best homes. 
You and Pam are the best!
Paula


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the puppy pics - they are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Love love love the pics. I see Starborn also has a Domino.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Those sure are amazing puppies! Now I really want another one....Ozzie needs a little sister!! Thanks for the pics


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Awww they're all so cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cailleach said:


> Love love love the pics. I see Starborn also has a Domino.


Oh, you're right! I was down taking photos at eye-level, and didn't even notice!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam says the puppy carrying the bowl is Leo, and not Breeze.

We just came back from the Vet for them to get their shots. They all traveled great, and slept all the way home. That Vet is about a half hour away.

Tomorrow, they travel and hour and a half one way to get their BAER tests done.

The first one leaves later this week.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Will you be posting their final pictures on your website before they go to their forever homes, Tom? Also, are there going to be any updated puppy preschool videos coming soon? I really love those. They are very entertaining!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I have some videos in the camera, but that's as far as I've gotten with them. I probably won't have time to do anything with the website until after they leave. Dealing with 11 puppies is more than a full time job.

I've been waiting for Windows 8 to come out to build a new computer. Right now we only have a cheap laptop to hold us over since lightning took out our last main computer, which was operating under XP. The laptop has wires hanging all out of it, while I've been taking what I could off of the salvaged hard drive. It didn't make sense to build one for Windows 7 when 8 was so close to coming out. 

Our website is not top priority for us, and the software we are using causes any changes to a page to drop all the video on that page, so I can't even change the page link bars without having to go back and reload all the videos.

Long story short, we just don't have time to deal with it right now.


----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

Tom, thanks for checking! I thought that was Leo.. such a great photo!

So happy to hear that the visit to the vet went off without a hitch.. I'll be curious to hear how things go with that hour and half drive to BAER testing tomorrow..

By the way taking care of 11 puppies is a job and a half. We look forward to those videos whenever you can get to them. Until then, we totally understand!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Pam says the puppy carrying the bowl is Leo, and not Breeze.
> 
> We just came back from the Vet for them to get their shots. They all traveled great, and slept all the way home. That Vet is about a half hour away.
> 
> ...


How do you transport that many puppies, Tom? A few in each of several carriers carriers? Do the moms go along too? Inquiring minds want to know.:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

queryne said:


> Tom, thanks for checking! I thought that was Leo.. such a great photo!
> 
> So happy to hear that the visit to the vet went off without a hitch.. I'll be curious to hear how things go with that hour and half drive to BAER testing tomorrow..
> 
> By the way taking care of 11 puppies is a job and a half. We look forward to those videos whenever you can get to them. Until then, we totally understand!


PM me with your e-mail if you'd like a larger file of that photo.


----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

Great questions Karen.. I'm curious as well.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Expen in the back of Pam's hatchback. I drive very carefully, and she manages cleanup. There will inevitably be some peeing and pooping, and we don't want them doing this in a crate, or walking in it. A litter pan goes in the expen, but with 11 puppies it has to be managed as it goes. The Moms don't go. They'd worry about what we are doing with the puppies.

The Vet trip today took over 3 hours. One hour for travel time, time waiting around for the Vet to get finished with everyone else, clean everything-including changing his clothes, and then we always have a long visit talking sailing, camping, kids, current projects, and so forth. They can't stay in crates that long in the daytime to fit the appointment schedule. We do use crates with the opening tops to carry groups in and out. Actual shots and checks went pretty quickly once we got to that.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, that's quite a undertaking! I'm sorry now about asking for pictures and videos. I'll watch the old ones again to get my puppy fix and be patient. Hope you and Pam get a chance to relax soon.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Starting out with them traveling in crates, headed to Durham today.


----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

Good luck Tom! That's pretty amazing!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like you were trying to post a pic Tom.. Didn't come through..


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just got back from a short time away from the starborn pups. I love the bowl picture reminds me of a black and white daisy. how did the bear testing go?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

BAER testing went fine. All tested normal. I copied and pasted the results sheet in post 39 in this thread, but I gues other people can't see it. We timed it right after a play session and they slept all the way there in the crates. They rode home loose in the back, and slept most of the way back too.

While Pam was there, amd shuffling a few at the time in and out, a lady came up to the back of the car and asked her if she was "trying to get rid of those puppies".

When the pups came home, they spent the rest of the day out on the screeened porch. They played as rough as usual, and there was no sign that anyone was sore from the shots they got yesterday.


----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

Hahaha.. Well I'd you WERE trying to "get rid of those puppies", something tells me you wouldn't have much a problem finding people to take them off your hands.. 

Excellent news about BAER testing, sounds like travel went pretty smoothly too.. Amazing..


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What did you try to post, Tom? All I got was a "?" mark. How did the l-o-n-g trip for the BAER testing go yesterday? I bet they were all little troopers.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Whatever message you posted yesterday afternoon did 't seem to have come through. All I see is a ? mark. How did the gang do yesterday on their l-o-n-g trip for the BAER testing? I'll bet they were quite the little troopers


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

FYI, Tom, looks like you tried to post something, perhaps an update on the pups and their BAER testing journey, but all I can see is a "?" mark. What does that mean?


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, those are some real cuties!!!! That will make you have a HAPPY ATTACK!!!


----------



## reenybean25 (Oct 10, 2012)

oh my gosh how adorable!!! too cute for words!!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

so many adorable puppies. IWAP! It's very tempting so if I call, do not pick up the phone!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry you got three posts from me, Tom, but it's because the first didn't show up on the thread when I posted it so I thought it didn't go through. When I tried again, it also didn't show up so I tried a third time, then gave up. Glad all went well. It sounds like it was quite the adventure. Thanks for giving us an update.


----------

